# Furnace Issues



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all; I'm having an issue with my furnace shutting off after a few cycles. It seems to run perfectly for a few hours, cycling on and off, like it should, then it just stays off (usually around 4 A.M.







) As soon as I shut it off, then turn it to heat again, it's fine for a few hours, then it shuts off again. Any ideas??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like it may be the over temperature sensor locking you out.

This is normally an issue related to air flow through the fire box. Make sure the intake and exhaust on the outside of the trailer is not obstructed with any bug nests.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, but all that seems clear of debris. So I guess I'm looking at replacing the temp sensor?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Northern Ninja said:


> Thanks for the reply, but all that seems clear of debris. So I guess I'm looking at replacing the temp sensor?


It could be a battery or bad connect issue that is causing the fan to run slow but that one is more common when dry camping. Were you connected to shore power?


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Yup, all connected.


----------

